

Dropcam releases Android App - gduffy
http://market.android.com/details?id=air.dropcam

======
brezina
these guys are continuing to capture value from an industry that was lacking
innovation. It just goes to show one of the most direct paths to cash is to
take existing user behaviors and bring them to new platforms.

